# Looking for work



## bovey27 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey this is my first thread on here so hope this is right way about it! 
I have got my visa sorted for me and my family I am a mechanic and I would like a job before we leave we like the areas Perth and Brisbane but I'm just not to sure how to go about looking for contacts for employment and housing. 
So any input on these matters would be excellent 

Thanks


----------

